# new feature - Classified ad posting confirmation email



## TUGBrian (Mar 13, 2015)

We started testing a new feature this evening that will send you an email once your marketplace ad is live and posted on the site.

This will serve as both a confirmation that your ad is indeed live in the marketplace, as well as provide a direct link for you to view your ad and see it how any potential buyer/renter would!

Hope you enjoy, and please let us know if you run into any issues!  (and check your spam folders!)


----------

